# Hero Time



## Susquatch (Oct 18, 2022)

Apparently my wife has been all over Ontario trying unsuccessfully to find a copy of this..... 











She needs it to fix this gnarly light fixture she found at a garage sale. There are four of them on the fixture and one is missing. It is just painted brass. 

I asked her why she didn't ask me to make one for her. Her reply was both disappointing and very hard on my ego. "*I know you can do amazing things with all those machines of yours Sweetheart but this is WAAAY beyond your skill set. There is no way that you can make one of these*...." 

I looked at it carefully and proudly announced "*Oh yes I can!*". 

It's a perfect opportunity to use the new ball turner and BXA tool holder that I recently modified for it. 

I was this close to telling her that she could do it too and I'd love to show her how.... But then thought better of that idea. As much as it's a perfect opportunity to show her what can be done with machine tools, I think the HERO points are much more valuable to me. 

So, I don't plan to make it look easy. I think it's better to take a while and milk it for all its worth!!!


----------



## Tecnico (Oct 18, 2022)

LOL!  Awesome!

I can see this getting parlayed into budget approval for the next big tool order........

D


----------



## Tecnico (Oct 18, 2022)

That reminds me, I need to thread an adapter for my heirloom oil lamp that the other half knocked over.......(no big deal, 100 year old glue gave out).

D


----------



## Canadium (Oct 18, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Apparently my wife has been all over Ontario trying unsuccessfully to find a copy of this.....
> 
> She needs it to fix this gnarly light fixture she found at a garage sale. There are four of them on the fixture and one is missing. It is just painted brass.


The picture makes me think of half of a very old Kiwi! What does the rest of it look like?


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Oct 18, 2022)

It's nice to use the shop for good once in a while.  If you have a shop apron, now is the time to turn it around and wear it as a cape when you give her the freshly made part.


----------



## Tom O (Oct 18, 2022)

Is that music playing in the background? “ Milk it Milk it Good “


----------



## JReimer (Oct 18, 2022)

Really curious about what the light looks like. Also - way to go for using the shop for making things other then more stuff for the shop


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 18, 2022)

A little blood flowing will help as well, then you can get sympathy as well as hero worship.


----------



## JReimer (Oct 18, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> A little blood flowing will help as well, then you can get sympathy as well as hero worship.


not your first rodeo. I'm learning so much from all of you


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 18, 2022)

Canadium said:


> The picture makes me think of half of a very old Kiwi! What does the rest of it look like?



I'll take another picture for you tomorrow. You looking for the rest of the part I had in my hand or the rest of the light fixture?


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 18, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I'll take another picture for you tomorrow. You looking for the rest of the part I had in my hand or the rest of the light fixture?



Both


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 18, 2022)

You missed an opportunity...   Of course you could easily make it on that advanced Clausing lathe on Kijiji....


----------



## Tecnico (Oct 18, 2022)

Dan Dubeau said:


> It's nice to use the shop for good once in a while. If you have a shop apron, now is the time to turn it around and wear it as a cape when you give her the freshly made part.


You know, I'm enjoying the good natured banter in this thread and it really is satisfying to be able to use the toys to come to the rescue now and then.  Even better if it's unexpected like in @Susquatch 's case.

D


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 19, 2022)

Ok, so here is most of the light fixture. You will have to assemble the parts in your heads to see the big picture.

The glass is broken. She dropped something on it and it broke. I think she did it on purpose because she doesn't like the colour of the glass. She has in mind to replace it with individual lamp shades.

The photo with the arrows shows where those contoured brass adapters hold the square bars to the round center shaft. You can see two pairs of the balls, screws, and round nuts in the last photo. The two arrows show where the parts are connected. The center  column fixture needs to be raised about 6 inches relative to the rest if what I will call the candleabra.
















And here are the two side of the "Hero" adapter.

I kept my hairy knuckles out of the photo so @Chip Maker could sleep at night.


----------



## whydontu (Oct 19, 2022)

Should be relatively easy to make. Brass bar stock, turn to O.D, chuck into collet holder on the mill, use boring head set at radius to suit. That's how I make custom pipe fittings for lateral connectors.

Try these guys, they might even have the pieces in stock. And they'll have any other boys you need, including the glass shades.









						Lamp Parts - The Lighting Guy Ontario
					

The Lighting Guy Ontario has the largest selection of lamp parts supply in Ontario and more likely in Canada now. From Lamp sockets, Crystal Chandelier Parts, Glass, Lampshades, DIY Lighting projects, Aladdin Parts, LED Bulbs, and so much more.




					www.thelightingguyontario.com


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 19, 2022)

whydontu said:


> Should be relatively easy to make. Brass bar stock, turn to O.D, chuck into collet holder on the mill, use boring head set at radius to suit. That's how I make custom pipe fittings for lateral connectors.
> 
> Try these guys, they might even have the pieces in stock. And they'll have any other boys you need, including the glass shades.



No hero status if I buy it! 

Anyways, already done. 

Used a boring bar to cut the radius. 
Then moved to lathe
Cut the od
Drilled for the screw. 
Used parting tool to cut about 3/16 deep
Mounted ball turner and cut the ball section - that's why I need a bit of a part off first. 
Remounted parting tool and cut through to drilled hole. 
All done. 

Looks great. She was "amazed". Hero status achieved. Didn't cut myself for extra points though.

Here it is with the first coat of paint she put on it. One more coat and ready to install. Original on right.


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 19, 2022)

What's the other side of that button look like?


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Oct 19, 2022)

Job well done.  Congrats Supersquatch!


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 19, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> What's the other side of that button look like?



Just flat @YYCHM. See 5th photo in post #14 in this thread.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 19, 2022)

whydontu said:


> And they'll have any other boys you need, including the glass shades.



I'll suggest that source to her but I think she has in mind to weave a wire basket. Some things she is fussy about, other things she wings it. But regardless, the only thing that she ever worked on that didn't turn out gorgeous was me.

I hung the chain and lamp wire earlier tonight. Be a while before the lamp goes up though.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 21, 2022)

Well @6.5 Fan ..... Looks like you either jinxd me or called in a favour from the hero God's for me. 

I have been elevated to Super Hero status! 

It happened when I removed the VERY SHARP HSS  boring tool today that I used to make that button for my bride's lamp. So not quite during manufacture, but still part of the process and still worthy of milking.






Thankfully I keep a box of Kleenex Brand Heavy Duty Hero bandages handy in the shop .... So I don't wreck any tool luggage with hemoglobin stains. 






@Chip Maker - sorry about the hairy knuckles. I could not find an angle that would keep them out out of the photos. I even tried combing them. Got a nice part, but it didn't help. No worries though, a few years from now you will forget all about it.....


----------



## 140mower (Oct 21, 2022)

I sure hope that you made it into the kitchen while it was still dripping. I have found that wives hate things dripping on the kitchen floor and will often chew you out before realizing that it's blood that you are leaking..... A great opportunity for little guilt trips later down the line......
...... Of course, this probably isn't the best source of marriage advice available....


----------



## Tom O (Oct 21, 2022)

See that’s why you keep cigarette papers in the shop just tear off enough to cover the cut and it dries on there like a second skin and washes off with water.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 21, 2022)

Tom O said:


> See that’s why you keep cigarette papers in the shop just tear off enough to cover the cut and it dries on there like a second skin and washes off with water.



Now there is a shop tip and a half! I also heard that they make great gauges. Exactly 1 thou thick.


----------



## Tom O (Oct 22, 2022)

It’s thickness depends on the paper used I use zig zag white they are slow burning and the best in the bush because they will self extinguish the other are free burning.  I’ve never used the normal ones or measured thickness.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 22, 2022)

Tom O said:


> It’s thickness depends on the paper used I use zig zag white they are slow burning and the best in the bush because they will self extinguish the other are free burning.  I’ve never used the normal ones or measured thickness.



Never heard of zig zag. It self extinguishes? What the heck kind of useless paper is that? Paper should burn so you can lose the evidence.


----------



## Tom O (Oct 23, 2022)

Theses are what I use.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 23, 2022)

Here is the finished lamp. 






And here is the big picture look my lady was after. 






This is also the two rooms she painted while sick with Covid. Ya, she is made of steel. 

But she is happy. Therefore, so am I!


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 23, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Here is the finished lamp.
> 
> View attachment 27335
> 
> ...


Very nice, mister 

Let the half pint know we approve, for brownie points


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 24, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Very nice, mister
> 
> Let the half pint know we approve, for brownie points



Done! She says "Thank You"! 

Just so you know though, I left out the half pint part. She is VERY sensitive about her tiny size. No idea why. She is a beautiful lady and her size suits her. But she hates any mention of her size, no matter how much she likes you.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 24, 2022)

You could have found a needle and used some of that massive finger hair to stitch up the wound. The ladies also love a man with stitches.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 24, 2022)

Oh ya the lamp looks great.


----------



## historicalarms (Oct 24, 2022)

Being on a strong blood thinner, I measure my shop nicks by how many paper towel sections i can turn red before the flow stops ....man some small nicks can drain for a long while.


----------



## Tom O (Oct 24, 2022)

Try the cigarette paper thing.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Oct 24, 2022)

The second photo appears to show some sort of glass cover over the lamps.  I can see why she broke the original.  Where did you find or did you also make that?


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 24, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> The second photo appears to show some sort of glass cover over the lamps.  I can see why she broke the original.  Where did you find or did you also make that?



She bent some chicken wire to make a bezel of sorts, and she painted the chicken wire brown. 

She dropped one of those adapters I made for her into the original glass. It wasn't the end of the world though. She didn't like the colour and didn't really want to try painting glass.


----------

